# Vehicles of all types...



## dpc (Jan 18, 2017)

I realize this is hardly a landscape but I wasn't sure where else to put it. Anyway...


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 18, 2017)

Bodie



Bodie Truck B&amp;W 6776 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 18, 2017)

Ferrari




Hot Cars &amp; Hot Babes © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2017)

Plane...Car...And girls. 8)

Well done, Keith.


----------



## dpc (Jan 19, 2017)

Old Pontiac...


----------



## Dr.D (Jan 19, 2017)

From a road trip to South Dakota


----------



## Dr.D (Jan 19, 2017)

Winter in Minnesota


----------



## monkey44 (Jan 19, 2017)

Keith - I simply could not resist this one ...


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2017)

I really like this picture. Nicely done, monkey44.


----------



## monkey44 (Jan 19, 2017)

Click said:


> I really like this picture. Nicely done, monkey44.



It's Bodie, CA, in the state park ghost town - and old mining town in Northern California, the same shot Keith posted in B&W above ...


----------

